# When will my ad appear?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 28, 2014)

I submitted a classified ad yesterday (8-27-14) and I am not seeing it now. It should be in the for sale part. 
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2014)

It can take up to 24 hours for an Ad to go live:


> Please note that all ads go into a pending queue before being published live on the site.  This normally only takes a short time, but never more than 24 hours!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2014)

if by yesterday of course, you mean this morning?   as the ad wasnt created till 8/28 (today).

all ads are published within 24 hours =)


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 28, 2014)

I guess my time it was 8/27.


----------

